# T.O. 11-70A-1,TO 11-70AA-9



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 7, 2022)

A friend of mine is looking for these TOs - B-29 Turret maintenance. He works at the USAF Museum at Hill AFB and I guess they have a turret they want to restore. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 7, 2022)

The second may be hard to find. The first shows in the TO index for 1945-04-01 and one year later,
The second does not show in either index and the 70AA subject only started sometime after April 45.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 7, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> The second may be hard to find. The first shows in the TO index for 1945-04-01 and one year later,
> The second does not show in either index and the 70AA subject only started sometime after April 45.
> View attachment 653935
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Any leads on getting a copy of the first one?


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 7, 2022)

| AirCorps Library







app.aircorpslibrary.com





Looks like Ester has a good selection of those 11-70A series manuals and even some AA ones as well

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## EAIAnalog (Jan 11, 2022)

You need the turret model number to find the correct documentation. Somewhere on the gun cradle will be a nameplate with the manufacturer (either General Electric or General Railway Signal) and the model number (something like 2CFR55Y1). Here are some related documents:

TO 11-70A-3 Parts Catalog for B-29 Airplane Central Station Fire Control System
Models 2CFR55B1 (GE) and 2CFR55Y1(GRS) (407 pages - 10/15/1943)

AN 11-70AA-1 Parts Catalog for B-29 Airplane Central Station Fire Control System
Models 2CFR55B1, B2, B3, B4 and 2CFR55Y1, Y3, Y4 (429 pages - 5/17/1946)

AN 11-70A-20 Operation & Service Instructions for B-29 Airplane Remote Control Turret System
Models 2CFR55C1, C2 and 2CFR55X1, X2 (420 pages - 5/30/1945)

AN 11-70A-29 Operation & Service Instructions for B-29 Airplane Remote Control Turret System
Models 2CFR55D1, D2 and 2CFR55W1, W2 (390 pages - 12/10/1945)

TO 11-70A-2 Overhaul Instructions for B-29 Airplane Remote Control Turret System
Model 2CFR55B1 (1036 pages - 12/15/1944)

TO 11-70AA-3 Overhaul Instructions for B-29 Airplane Remote Control Turret System
Model 2CFR55B1, B2, B3, B4, C1, C2, D1, Y1, Y3, Y4 (1377 pages - 6/3/1946)

Aircorps Library has a copy of TO 11-70AA-3. The National Air and Space Museum at the Smithsonian has most of the rest. You can contact them about making copies.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 11, 2022)

EAIAnalog said:


> You need the turret model number to find the correct documentation. Somewhere on the gun cradle will be a nameplate with the manufacturer (either General Electric or General Railway Signal) and the model number (something like 2CFR55Y1). Here are some related documents:
> 
> TO 11-70A-3 Parts Catalog for B-29 Airplane Central Station Fire Control System
> Models 2CFR55B1 (GE) and 2CFR55Y1(GRS) (407 pages - 10/15/1943)
> ...


Great info! Forwarded to my contact, many thanks!


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 11, 2022)

The staff at the Smithsonian are excellent but with Covid they have ended up being even more overloaded and understaffed so it may take a while for them to answer. My last reply from them took five months pre pandemic tho part of that delay may be Australia Post often taking weeks to move a letter from Sydney to where I live 1200km/800 miles away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

